# Hey guys, remember that sporking community I was asking about?



## hopeandjoy (Feb 20, 2010)

It exists now, thanks to yours truely.

Have fun!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

Typo in the description...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

Could you tell me where so that I can fix it?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

Oh, I meant under the little *Description:* thingy under the 'Basic Info' header.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

I guess I'll join and lurk about. Dunno if I'm funny enough to spork things though. :v


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

What is "No Pikachu Syndrome?" To me, that sounds like it would be a _good_ thing!

At least if it means "no Pikachus appear in this story" or "this story does not have a Pikachu in a major role"... which were the first two things that popped into my head as a possible meaning.  Of course, Pokémon fandom tends to pick really nonsensical terms for things (see: shipping names), so it's probably something completely different.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hey guys, remeber that sporking community I was asking about?*

No, it's where Satoshi has a mysteriously missing Pikachu. As in, he's not even mentioned and it's not a AU. It's odd and it personally makes me backbutton.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, okay.  For some reason, I forgot that 99.99999% of Pokémon fanfiction is based on the anime, so I didn't consider that it could be something like that.

But yeah, randomly leaving out someone's Pokémon would be a big problem... especially if it's one that _everyone_ knows that character is supposed to have.


----------

